# My 09 buck



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice deer man, congrats!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

did it take two shots?


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

N7709K said:


> did it take two shots?


the first shot was a little far back and he just walked a few steps and came back a few min. later so I shot him again. the first shot was in the liver and the second was in the guts but it was hard to see because it was getting dark and my pin was really bright.


----------



## thumperjack (May 22, 2009)

... now thats putt'm down! .. congrats to ya brother!!!!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Beautiful buck, congrats


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice ****** man


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

awesome buck man, congradulations!!!!


----------



## tnfishdaddy (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice buck.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice buck, congrats, I pray i'll let the air out of one this weekend.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

nice buck good job:beer:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

congrats Hopen to get the big one this weekend rut startin to hit


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

great buck man!


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

What kind of bow Wolfey?


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

tines are small but asome buck congrats:shade:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

congrats nice buck


----------

